# Door Panel Removal?



## LS2Monaro (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey everyone, I've been searching through this site trying to find a quick how-to on removing the door panels. Any links? or tips on how not to damage the panels?


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

On the LS2GTO.com forum, a comprehensive link with pic's is posted, showing you how to remove/strip the entire interior. It's not a 10 minute thing, and a royal PITA. Unless you know what you're doing.... skip it.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LS2Monaro said:


> Hey everyone, I've been searching through this site trying to find a quick how-to on removing the door panels. Any links? or tips on how not to damage the panels?


Still need help? It wasn't too bad to remove.


----------



## LS2Monaro (Mar 26, 2008)

thank you, I found the link over on ls1forum. It wasn't too bad, just really took my time with the first panel. I'm glad the panels are held on by screws and not plastic clips that always break.


----------

